# First CM9 flash - problems with build 15



## Firestormf (Dec 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. I've been watching the sbrissen CM9 rom for about 9 months now and finally decided to give it a go today.

In preparation, I flashed CWM 4.0.1 over CWM 2.5 which went fine. I was running a rooted but otherwise stock EH03. I wiped cache/data/dalvik, and proceeded to load build 15.

Everything seemed ok at first but I noticed some applications would fail to install and I was missing the gapps.

I flashed the gapps from CWM and they still didn't show up. I tried different versions - 317, 429, the one for Jelly Bean, and ran the gapps fixer but no joy. Installation says it's successful but they do not show up.

Also now CWM is giving me "E:Can't mount /cache" errors. I don't know if these errors are related to the gapps and application install errors Im receiving, but I'm able to boot into CM9 - minus some important apps.

I'm not sure what else I can do.


----------



## herbzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

OK so Odin back to stock then start over flash cwm fix for 7. Then flash ths build 2 (that one always works for me) when it boots go back to recover by power menu. Then flash build 15 and gapps all in 1 session. Once it boots you should have everything golden.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## Firestormf (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok. Last night I battled this phone for 4 hours.

I went all the way back to stock around 5 different times trying things slightly different ways but the damn thing just wouldn't work. I kept getting either boot loops or just a hanging CM9 splash screen. I gave up, rolled back to stock, and restored my nandroid backup - which failed. Sadly that was not my finest moment. I think it stopped at /boot.

Anyway, that must have done something because I gave build 15 another one-more-chance, and it worked! I was able to get CM9 booted and all my applications are working now.

Now, to figure out this phantom keypress thing because I'm getting them like mad.


----------



## herbzilla (Feb 20, 2012)

Firestormf said:


> Ok. Last night I battled this phone for 4 hours.
> 
> I went all the way back to stock around 5 different times trying things slightly different ways but the damn thing just wouldn't work. I kept getting either boot loops or just a hanging CM9 splash screen. I gave up, rolled back to stock, and restored my nandroid backup - which failed. Sadly that was not my finest moment. I think it stopped at /boot.
> 
> ...


Wow phantom key press I got those but a quick reboot fixed the issue. Glad you finally got it working.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Xparent ICS Tapatalk 2


----------



## hallsie11 (Nov 22, 2011)

Did you happen to notice any issue with volumes. I flashed it as well, and loved it. But my max volumes were diminished and yes before I posted here I googled and found multiple discussions but no super fix and my phone won't even dial (or I don't know how to make it dial) the long number I saw on one post to get into the menu that lets you adust max volumes. Right now I'm rooted but still on verizon because I need to hear my phone ring (unless its my wife, the problem allowed me to stay much longer at the bar for a few nights but now not happening lol). Saw that this was a problem on a few different ROMS through my googling. Any thoughts? or roms that are definitely without a volume issue?


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

mtd roms on these phones have always been plagued by volume inconsistencies, but I have flashed CM10 and so far I haven't noticed any problems whereas before on CM9 there were a few glitches that bugged me but were by no means a deal breaker.


----------



## Firestormf (Dec 2, 2011)

I have noticed that if I change the volume while on a call, I have to turn it all the way up to hear anything and then I can turn it back down again. I don't get a lot of voice calls so that hasn't been much of an issue, and I haven't looked at any settings for call boosting which I think are in there. What has been a problem though is these phantom keypresses in low signal areas - which seems like all over the place. I always have some sort of signal, but rarely do I have over 2 bars anywhere and I haven't had time to look into a solution.


----------

